# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  VeloX 3, fastest bike in the world, Human Power Team, TU Delft and VU Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - hptdelft.nl

youtube.com/HPTDelft

facebook.com/HPTDelft

twitter.com/HPTDelft

----------


## Airicist

The VeloX3 in Battle Mountain 2013 during WHPSC, to fast for the camera! 

Published on Sep 13, 2013




> The VeloX3 in Battle Mountain 2013 during WHPSC, too fast for the camera!
> Filmed and edited by Dan Dominy, John Gay, Stephen DeRespino!

----------


## Airicist

VeloX IV: Rik Monday night run 

Published on Sep 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Francois Gissy's rocket bike and VeloX 3 (Youth News November 11, 2014)

Published on Nov 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The Fastest Bike in the World 

Published on Dec 3, 2014




> When the bicycle became popular in the beginning of the 19th century in southern Germany, England, and France, it was the first machine that championed private transportation. Almost 200 years after the invention of the vélocipède and Drais’ dandy horse, personal mobility is one of the highest imperatives in a globalized world. Today, our streets are filled with fixed-gears, roadsters, rickshas, BMX, and electric bikes.
> 
> The ​Human Power Team has demonstrated just how fast you can go with pure muscle power. The third model of the Dutch team’s high-tech recumbent bicycle, the VeloX 3, reached a speed of 133.78 km/h, setting a new world record for the fastest pedal-powered vehicle.
> 
> We visited the Human Power Team in their workshop in Delft, where lead engineer Dennis Berckmoes, although still in the middle of making the final preparations for their next record attempt, walked us through the details of the engineering process, that he and his colleagues from the student team go through every year, designing a new highs-peed prototype. 
> 
> All of the components of the VeloX4, from the chassis made of extremely hard but super light carbon, to the aerodynamics that are tested in the wind tunnel of a space center, to the special gear system, to the 3D-printed special parts, are individually designed and produced.
> 
> “This is Formula 1 for bicycles,” as Dennis put it.

----------

